# Babywise has to be stopped. Who's with me?



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

So, I was just at Barnes & Nobles in my area & they had 4 stacks of the Baby Wise books on the shelf!!! It looked like they had just opened a new box! Thankfully they were all on the bottom shelf. They have a new looking cover. DH thought it said: "Gary Ezzo, MD" But actually he has added a co-author who is an MD, trying to lend the book some mainstream credibility. Scary! I stood there & ranted about how dangerous they are, but nobody nearby was actually looking at parenting. Whoops.

I just typed "babywise" into my search bar @ MSN, and after the 1st 3 Barnes & Nobles hits to buy the darn thing (and 1 walmart hit later on) the rest of the hits are critical of the book, like this one:

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On Becoming Babywise: A Flawed Parenting Philosophy? Baby care book could be dangerous (Child magazine, August 1998). Babywise advice linked to dehydration, failure to thrive ("AAP News," April 1998). ... and highly controversial childcare guides On Becoming Babywise and Babywise II, written by Gary Ezzo, a self-described ...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Really, I wonder if B&N does know about the content of this book or not? They seem to be the main folks selling it...hmmm, wonder who owns B&N? Is a nationwide boycott needed?

I am trying to organize something, maybe a letter writing or call in campaign to educate store managers about these books? I want to bring this up at the next AP meeting too.

Quote:

After babies reach only 6 months of age, parents are instructed to begin punitive disciplinary measures such as "squeezing or swatting" of the child's hands or "isolation" in the crib for "rebellious" infractions including "foolishness," "malicious defiance" or even playing with food on the highchair tray. Ezzo explains to parents that the use of "pain" and "discomfort" can be essential disciplinary tools. After age 2 and a half, children who have a toileting accident are required to clean themselves up.
this quote is a small part of a salon.com article from 1998. That is 5 years ago & Ezzo has not gone away.

A search here @ MDC on "Ezzo" or "babywise" will find a bunch of threads & in them, links. I did this once & boy, it was shocking. For instance, 1 of the chapters is titled: "Pitfalls of Baby-centered parenting" or something like that. This is the anti-attachment parenting book. SO SO sad. It is way not even mainstream parenting. The other sad thing is his philosophy is "based on" christian principles. Ask Dr Sears about that. Even the search hits I got critical of him were from Christianity today, etc!

Anyone with more info on already established organizing against this book, or ideas, please post! (Also, if you find anything in this post innacurate, pls let me know so I can edit & correct, it is late)


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

contacting store managers won't do a thing. they don't choose which books are stocked in which quantities. that is done at a national level. there are book buyers for each section who decide which books go in each section and how many to buy. the restocking is done according to sales levels.
as for the placement on shelves, high vs. low, they're done alphabetically except in the case of a special display, promotion, or dump (those cardboard things that get in your way when you're walking around).
if it didn't sell, it wouldn't be reordered. the only way to stop Babywise is to educate people about it and stop them from buying it in the first place.
Hiding them doesn't help, it just pisses off the underpaid bookstore employees. Ranting and raving to managers or regular booksellers is also ineffective. They have no power.
You could try writing letters to your local newspaper(s), write an article on the dangers of his method and submit it to parenting magazines of all kinds, and contact churches who teach his classes and let them know the adverse effects this method has on babies and their parents.
I would say contact the publisher, but his original publisher dropped him and he has his own publishing company now, so you'd only be telling him how evil he is. Pointless.
Oh, and there's more than just 2 books out by him. There's Babywise I and Babywise II, Childwise and Teenwise. And that was just the last time I checked that section in depth so he very well may have written more poisonous tracts since then.
Have you been to www.ezzo.info ? You may find more ways to fight his message at that site, including printing out stickers and bookmarks and placing them in/on each of his books.


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

Elphaba, that's what I do - they have a pamplet you can print at home and take with you and put in the books. It's my personal mission to save babies frm babywise!


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's a page with shorter graphics that can be printed as bookmarks or stickers:
http://www.geocities.com/antiezzo/

I'm going to take a field trip to B&N later this week


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Since when is he a MD??

I don't think he is a medical doctor how on earth can he call himself a Dr if he isn't?? Isn't his doctorate in theology??

Isn't it illegal to call yourself a MD if you are not?


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

***


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Majorly Demented??


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

about the MD thing:
I will edit my original post. DH was looking @ the cover & said "it says he is a doctor" & I was like "NO WAY" but now I see that he has added a "co-author" to the book who is apparently an MD. The MD was by his name, not by Ezzo's. But you can see how this very tactic is designed to lend mainstream credibility to the book. 1) take out the scriptural references 2) add a MD "coauthor" in big letters to the cover 3) revamp the cover in the newest slickest appealing graphics
scaryscaryscary

also, I realize I am trying to reinvent the wheel here & better people than I have been outraged by Ezzo & these books. I agree that store managers @ B&N can't do anything. I have it on my to-do list to call around the other big chains, Borders, Books-A-Million, what else? & see if it is a stocked book. If B&N is the only one (& Amazon) I think it's *possible* that a threatened boycott could get the buyers attention. Anyway, it's also on my to-do list to sticker those books!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

no, B&N is not the only one. i worked for borders for a long time and we always had tons of it. i would secretly send them back to the publisher, but the f-ing things would come back the next week. <shrug> at least they were off the shelf for a while!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I've talked with several clercks and book stores headquarters people about those books.
Apparently they pulled the books after the AAP discrediting. So Ezzo wrote a new version and that is what is on the shelves now.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Elphaba_
*Have you been to www.ezzo.info ? You may find more ways to fight his message at that site, including printing out stickers and bookmarks and placing them in/on each of his books.*
I SOOO want to do this - I'm going now! Tee Hee! I was so frustrated trying to find something for ME to read at B&N. Their magazine selection bites. At least Border's has Mothering. But even then it was behind all the mainstream yucka, advertising-mecca mags. Pfeh blah uke

Thanks Elphaba!









BTW: Have you already tackled these shelves here?


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

no, i meant to sticker the stuff at borders, but a certain toddler destroyed our printer, so that's out.








oh, the reason Mothering is on the second tier instead of the first is there's fewer copies. when there's a buttload of a particular magazine it has to go up front because that is the widest shelf. it ain't favoritism, i swear! when Mothering is equal in number to those other mags, i swap 'em so Mothering is up front!








i have however talked several moms and moms to be out of purchasing that stuff. i just mentioned how the AAP issued warnings against it and they were shocked and said they would tell other people. and i tell women who are not yet pregnant about how evil it is. i figure the best defense is getting to people who don't have kids yet since they won't see it as a criticism of their own choices, whereas someone who did sleep train and restrict nursing is going to be pretty defensive.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Yea, well I could write a book on how it can thwart a relationship . . . just ask me. I was given an Ezzo book and against every grain of 'motherly intuition' I had - I followed it. I don't know if I thought it would make me a good mother or if I just lacked the snuff to believe that internally I was a good mother, but let's just say I cried WITH my daughter.

We finally abandoned its guidelines - but that was closer to 9 months and I think the 'damage' was done. I say 'damage,' because our oldest still lacks the attachment that our 10 month old and our 3 1/2 year old have with us. And though she will sit in our laps, talk with us and the same, she truly has a bit of 'distance' that several years later we really 'work' to close.

Just a sad testimony of how embracing someone else's 'truth' without believing in yourself can harm.


----------



## MisfitMama (Sep 4, 2003)

Hello,

I hope I am posting this in the right place. This is very interesting timing that you suddenly bring up Babywise, because 2 days ago I just sent a bulk email warning EVERYONE I KNOW about the book, and asking them to please forward my post to others. It was a very inoffensive, unbiased email (well, I think so!) with a link to www.ezzo.info

If anyone wants to PM me, I'll fwd it to you and you can all innocently fwd it to anyone you suspect might be using Babywise.

I also was just at the thrift store today looking for a copy of it. I am going to have a website one day soon, with a big long rant about that scary book, so I'd like to get a hold of the old version and the new version.

If you go to Amazon.com reviews, there is QUITE a raging debate! Also, I emailed Amazon and insulted them for stocking the book, but they sent me back a form letter about how not stocking it would be "censorship." They said they will stock anything but child porn. I guess child abuse is O.K. with them. . .

Well, count me in on any anti-Babywise campaigns. I have lain awake many a night, staring at the ceiling and worrying about it. To make matters worse, I have 2 friends using it. One of them refuses to go to the ezzo.info sight. The other one did go, and thank God she has stopped depriving her baby of food. However, she is still using CHILDWISE. . . (another thing I need to get my hands on.)

For fun and entertainment (if you can stomach it) you can also go to the Growing Families International website, and torment the people there. However, from what I have gathered from the ezzo.info website, Gary Ezzo is monitoring all the email there himself, or he has programmed people like robots who do his will, or something. I think everything is monitored by him and no-one is allowed to have an original thought. I emailed them with some semi-genuine questions, just to see what they would say. The replies are just what I would have expected.

BTW, I found a *very* compelling Christian anti-spanking argument. I don't have the link offhand, but does anyone want it? "Childwise," so far as I can gather, is all about child beating.

Okay, I could go on and on. . . but I have to stop myself or I won't be able to sleep tonight.

MisfitMama


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

T My husband and I enjoyed a seminar on *The Five Love Languages of Children*. - - Just for an alternative to offer or GIVE.









Focuses on how children express love, so parents, siblings, care-givers can learn them and express love back to them in a way that closely fits their 'love language.'

Our two that are old enough to figure are so different, but this was very interesting - they have this for marriages too!

Okay back on topic!


----------



## acystay (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm so glad to get those stickers and pamphlets! Okay here I go to B&N to my evil duty!

And I don't quiet understand even if it's been re-pulished after the AAP warning why is it still there? Could it be b/c he toned down the PDF a little bit? I know it's horrid routine to follow but if I remember reading it correctly he does say something that if you baby is hungry feed him/her. I never made it to the swating. Is that in the current editions as well b/c there are several AAP warnings about spanking and hitting and that detached parents create children who feel unloved, etc.


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

Here is a great link you can send to any mama's that are Christian and who belong to a chuch that supports babywise.

http://www.gentlemothering.com/index.html

My friend who adopted a baby was given babywise and I begged her to throw it out. I asked her, Do you think Mary let jesus CIO and put him on a schedule like a robot? I doubt it. People treat their freaking dogs better. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

I haven't read Ezzo's books, but I have read through some things at his website and find his advice to be extraordinarily disturbing. I am with you in wanting to fight his influence with information! I printed out a few pages of the AMA warning and of the Sears's quote and hope to get to B&N tomorrow (after voting, of course







) to slip them in a few copies. Thanks for the good idea!

This is a little thing, but I do wonder about putting stickers on books at a bookstore, though. It just doesn't sit right with me somehow. Maybe it is that old "destruction of property" thing. Wouldn't it be just as effective to put bookmarks in the books? I am all for fighting the power, but B&N is not exactly promoting Ezzo by simply carrying his books. Let's do this in a gentle and respectful way--I know we can!

warmly,
Kam, mamamamamama! to Meg, who just turned a year and a half six minutes ago


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

*Original post edited because I wrote this in the middle of the night and I sounded like a book-burning censorship advocate!







I do not advocate censorship of ANY book, and didn't wanna offend anyone by accidentally sounding this way!*

I say we start a calling or letter-writing campaign to major booksellers who display dozens of copies like they recommend it!
There are 11,000 members here at MDC...and I don't know about ya'll, but I know a *hell of a lot of people*.







I just want to let them know that this book is objectionable to some, the AMA warns against it, etc. (see next post of mine for more detailed explanation!)

You can call B and N at 1-800-THE-BOOK. I will try to find a link to write to B and N corporate, as well as Borders.

Let's go, mamas!


----------



## MisfitMama (Sep 4, 2003)

IMPORTANT:

Anyone who is going to the bookstore or to write a letter, etc. - you might want to pay attention to the fact that there are 2 editions of Babywise. So far as I can gather, the AAP/ Orange County warnings are for the first edition. I think that after he lost his publishing contract (!) he totally changed the book. I believe he now says that parents should feed on demand (except at night, I'm sure, and during the prescribed nap times.)

OOPS! Baby is calling!

MisfitMama


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

How did I skim that? Yes, I would do bookmarks - something that could slide in. Not stickers.







Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

hi all~
so happy to see this hopping with ideas!

here are my thoughts on a couple things that have been brought up:

~destruction of property:
no, we should prolly not be going in there with big black markers & shredders, LOL. But I do not think a sticker is destructive. Books get stickered all the time with price tags & sale tags, etc. & come off pretty easily. I think to really be effective at getting these books out of the mainstream view of consumers, a sticker right across the front is the way to go. Can anyone look to see if there are "no mar" or "easy off" stickers that can be bought? That might be an option if it still bothers you.

~on censorship:
no way should Mr Ezzo be censored, he should be free to write whatever evil, dangerous things he wants to & publish them himself if he wants to. But, in the marketplace of ideas, no book is guaranteed sales, shelf placement, etc. MANY books are on "special order only"

~Amazon's inventory:
we should all find an AP books that are relatively obscure & check to see if Amazon has it. If they don't they should get a letter asking them why they are censoring!

~newest edition of the book:
there is a thread in media with some who are reading it so they can argue against it 1st hand. I am gonna ck in with them & see which editions they have. If none has they newest edition, I think I'm gonna hold my nose & buy it. Should I buy it from a bookstore or try to get it from GFI? If I get it staight from Ezzo I will feel covered in sewage all day, kwim? If I get it from the bookstore it will chalk up on their sales stats, which I don't want. LMK what you think.

~my intention starting this thread:
is to be a repository of links & info so that all MDC members can easily find info about Babywise & then take action. I am going to tweak the title of the thread & add to my OP to state this.

gotta dash (over to diapering, LOL)


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Maybe you could check out your library first? And if they can't get it (though most should be able to through InterLibrary Loan, at least), try a used bookseller on amazon.com.

Both ways, no money going into Ezzo's pocket.

I wish now that I would have bought those two copies (they were the new edition) at the library book sale instead of having them thrown out so I could have passed them around to MDC members. Ah well.... sure there will be another chance.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

This is really depressing to me

I was soooooo Anti-Ezzo four years ago after DD was born, told EVERYONE to not use it, etc... it seemed to fade, but perhaps it was just from my radar.

I guess DH will have to go back to hiding the Babywise books, lol

Defiantely borrow from the library, though it is really embarassing. That won't actually *increase* the proffit.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh, let me clarify:
I do not want Gary Ezzo's book yanked from shelves never to be sold again...that is not what I meant. Sorry if it seemed that way, it was the middle of the night!
But I think displaying many many copies of the book at major bookstores is ridiculous. It looks af if they are endorsing the book. I just want to let the booksellers know that:
a) the AMA recommended against using BabyWise methods
b) children have been hospitalized from the methods
c) some of its customers object to the content...I suspect some have never read the book, and just assume it's another childcare book that parents want to buy - like people assume the "What to Expect" books are the bible of childcare. Maybe is the booksellers realized that this is a contraversial book that can be dangerous to children, they will be less apt to stock dozens. Just a thought.

That's all I meant by calling the booksellers! I am NOT for book censorship whatsoever, though I admit to wishing this book was out of publication.








If anyone feels inclined to write or call B and N or Borders corporate and let them know how you feel about this book series, it couldn't do any harm!

I also think that placing stickers ON the book is not the best idea. I envision someone who make 6.00 an hour having to take all thouse books to the back room and just scrape all the stickers off. Maybe the bookmarks/pamphlets in the book is a gentler and less destructive way to go about this activism.


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi Lucy'smama~
I don't remember you or anybody sounding like a book burner...

Misfitmama posted:

Quote:

Also, I emailed Amazon and insulted them for stocking the book, but they sent me back a form letter about how not stocking it would be "censorship."
this is the post that I was commenting about with my censorship thing. I meant that I thought it was a silly response from Amazon to think that not stocking a book was anything like censorship. I don't think anybody here wants to censor Gary Ezzo, we want to eradicate him







Well, from the mainstream anyway. He belongs in the fringes where he can only hurt the people who actively seek him out, nobody can help them. (poor babies)

so I hope it wasn't in response to my response that you edited you initial response ( more mischief!) Isn't on-line life fun?!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

SpiralWoman-
I edited it cause I thought I sounded a bit abrasive and forcefully opposed to selling the book. When I read it in the light of day, I was worried someone might read it and think I was advocating censoring his book or that I was an anti-free speech zealot...I said that it needs to not be sold to impressionalbe new mothers, boycotts are needed, bookstores should NOT be displaying a dozen copies - all of which I feel are true, but not to the point of overriding the First Ammendment. Hope that clears everything up!









I do feel that booksellers need to hear from consumers like us about the dangers of BabyWising-your infant, in hopes they will reduce the number on display and in circulation.

ITA Ezzo needs some backlash. Now, where to begin..?


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

AP Activist Kam, reporting on a day's sedition









I went to B&N today with my purse full of bookmarks, and was very dismayed to find: 7 copies of the Searses' Baby Book; three copies of The Womanly Art; two copies of How to Talk; and TWELVE














copies of the new Babywise. You can be sure I turned them all facing back and filled 'em with warnings.







I was a little nervous, and had visions of being escorted out of the store, but if anyone saw me, they didn't say anything. I'm a wuss.

I stuck around to see if anyone was browsing the section or looking at those books, but didn't see anyone. I'll just have to imagine all the new moms picking up a copy and putting it back.









So, thanks SpiralWoman, for some motivation and satisfaction. After the miserable choices at the polls this morning, it did this old lady some good. Let's hope it helps someone else along the way, too.

warmly,
Kam, mamamamamama! to Meg

PS Heather, you are such a loving, warm, energetic lady, I can only imagine what a fantastic mom you are to all three of your kids.


----------



## acystay (Aug 15, 2002)

I've got a "date" w/ myself on Thursday! So I'm heading out to B&N to pamphlet that store too.

I totally understand the censorship thing. I really want to warn mothers and fathers of his techniques. I hate too how damning he is of AP and bashes it throughout the book. One night we were out eating and saw another couple. They stopped us as we were leaving our table to tell us how cute and well behaved our dd is. She started signing to them, so I had to let them know that and what she was trying to say. They were like yes we do that too and asked if we did babywise. I'm a wuss, I just gave this look like you think I'm crazy and said no way. I so wish I would have said we AP. Oh, and they had a 3wk old baby and a 3yr old but neither was w/ them. I know you need date nights, but at 3wks I don't think I could have left my baby.

And, if I remember correctly, Ezzo still highly recommends PDF over demand feeding and even compares the two in his book but does say that crying is a late indication of hunger and to feed if you baby is hungry before the scheduled time. I guess that's why there isn't this great AMA / AAP pull to get it removed for good.

And that is so sad that there were less AP books! I think it's awful when one style is given more value than another in that instance. If they are concerned about censorship should all the books be available and in the same quanity?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks Kam . . . I'm a mamammamamama too.









Okay, I have been to the site and did not see the bold "FLYERS TO PRINT OUT TO INSERT IN BABYWISE BOOKS" link. :LOL I read several good articles until the wee hours - so, my attention might have been somewhat 50%. :LOL They really do have some great links there!


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

oooh the bookmark thing is a wonderful idea...i have contemplated similar things before but now i think i will have to follow through. a fun outing for me and dd tomorrow!


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Heather,
Here is the link to a tri-fold brochure. It's really a gentle little thing. I much prefer it to the stickers, which might just turn people off, but a brochure is a lot to print.
http://www.ezzo.info/trifoldbrochure.pdf
HTH!
warmly,
Kam, mamamamamama! to Meg


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey all,

This is the link to the smaller stickers/bookmarks.

http://www.geocities.com/antiezzo/

Can't wait to go to B&N this weekend!!!


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

what about in the public library? i mean with putting the stickers/bookmarks in the book there too. and then going back every so often to replace it if it's been checked out or someone has found it and removed it...


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

I applaude all of you mamas! WTG! I have a funny story to add:

In May of 2002 I was feeling kind of blue and needed some "me" time so I printed a bunch of pamphlets, stickers and bookmarks for an activism party of one. I was set to head to Boarders after I stopped at Target to get a few items.

While I was in Target, I realized that it had been awhile since I had my period, so I thought what the heck...I'll buy a PT and if I'm pregnant wouldn't that be a kick. I figured if I wasn't the activism I was about to do would make me feel better.

I took the test in the Target bathroom (I have no patience), and it was positive practically before I peed on it! LOL. Needless to say, I didn't have the heart to go to boarders. I went home instead and told my dh we were expecting #2.

Zoe is nine months now :LOL


----------



## 2tired2clean (Sep 1, 2003)

I am in the process of writing a new book about Christian AP and the Bible, My former pastor and his wife follow Ezzo to the letter, it broke my heart one day in the mothers room when I saw her nursing her daughter and she wasn't even holding her, didn't talk to her and wouldn't let her son talk to her while she was eating, then my pastor started adding things to his sermons, it was then I decided to write my own book, unfortunetly I have to by the christian version, but the small bible bookstore I go to has one copy and when I buy it I am going to ask her not to reorder it and tell her why, I know she won't reorder it, she is an older lady and just doesn't know what is in there.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kam_
*Hi Heather,
Here is the link to a tri-fold brochure. It's really a gentle little thing. I much prefer it to the stickers, which might just turn people off, but a brochure is a lot to print.
http://www.ezzo.info/trifoldbrochure.pdf
HTH!
warmly,
Kam, mamamamamama! to Meg*
Hey, I lost track of this thread - thanks for the link Kam!


----------



## MisfitMama (Sep 4, 2003)

2tired2clean,

Just wondering if you're on the AP Christian list. I have a friend who is who told me that someone on there had success at converting her whole church over to AP/Gentle discipline, etc. (by doing classes/forums on it). Can't remember her name, but if you're on the list, you could ask around. She said her father was the pastor of the church. I just thought she might be helpful to you either as inspiration or as a resource for your book.

Good Luck!

MisfitMama


----------



## 2tired2clean (Sep 1, 2003)

No I am not on that list, where would I find the Christian AP list? I think that is so awesome! I was looking online last night and just horrified at how any churches run this 18 week program. I wanted to email everyone one of them, it was so awful.


----------



## MisfitMama (Sep 4, 2003)

2tired2clean,

It's:

PositiveChristianAP in yahoo groups

MisfitMama


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

SpiralWoman, I 100% agree with your intentions to delete the Babywise culture from America's radar. I don't think, however, that demanding a book be removed from a bookseller's shelves is the way to go. You are not going to agree with every book B&N sells, and to try and selectively remove the ones you disagree with is essentially limiting the freedom of speech this country holds so dear.

Again, AGREE with your intentions -- but a boycott for stocking the book isn't an answer.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I won't boycott but I do enjoy slipping more info into the books.

We used to have a book hiding campaign going on on the boards but I think I like the inserts or flyers more..


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Here's my letter, if you want to use it as a sample. It's probably only good for Christian bookstores:

To Whom It May Concern:

I was in your store today and I noticed that you carry books by Gary Ezzo, specifically; Babywise and Childwise. This concerns me for multiple reasons. When a parent sees a book at the Christian bookstore, they take it that the store approves of or is endorsing that book. Mr. Ezzo's materials have not been recommended by the medical community at large and also by Christian groups such as Focus on the Family.

I'm including with this letter references to medical warnings about the books, along with articles about Gary Ezzo's theology. It is my hope that you will prayerfully consider them and remove the books from your shelves.

A loyal customer,

Enclosures:
•Medical commentary on Babywise http://www.ezzo.info/Aney/aneyaap.htm
•AAP warning about scheduled feeding http://www.ezzo.info/AAP/aap_media_alert.htm
•Focus on the Family statement about Ezzo materials http://www.ezzo.info/Focus/FOTFstatement.htm
•'Christianity Today' article about Gary Ezzo http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2000/013/6.70.html


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

phathui5

Your letter is inspiring and very simple - succinct.

Thank you for sharing - a good 'form' to follow.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Someone mentioned that some of the material has been changed for the new edition -- does anybody know the specifics?


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by blueviolet_
*Someone mentioned that some of the material has been changed for the new edition -- does anybody know the specifics?*
The new edition is not really new. He changed it 3 or more yrs ago, as far as I recall.

He stopped reccing slapping the child's hand with a spatula when she throws food or fools around too much in her highchair. Now he recs just squeezing the hand enough to cause a little pain. Yippee.

He also is a tad more flexible on breastmilk or ABM feeding schedules. He still prefers a 3 hour schedule, but says it is something to work towards, so if you must feed after only 2 1/2 hours (!), go ahead, for a while.

[As I had 3 kids who needed to nurse every hour for about their first 2 yrs (unless asleep), this would have been the death of all of us.]

Those are the changes I know about, a concession to putting off charges that his methods cause FTT or death, and are child abusive.


----------



## MisfitMama (Sep 4, 2003)

I don't know how to clip a quote on here, but this is in reply to the above post.

I sent a couple of questions to the GFI website (Ezzo's site) and pretended to be genuinely interested, so they wouldn't lie. I said, I have a friend who is hitting her kid with a wooden spoon (true!) - do you advocate this? And they replied and said no, they advocate hitting with a "flexible object."

On the other hand, this might have been out of CHILDWISE, which is ANOTHER topic I could go off on for hours and hours - but that would be a different thread.

I also have a question - does anyone know WHO advocates feeding your baby every FOUR hours? I just met someone who has her baby on this schedule. Needless to say, at three months, he looks like a skeleton. I'm going to call Child Protection tomorrow, but I doubt they will care. If Ezzo recommends every 2-1/2 to 3 hours - where does the 4 hour stuff come from?

Just for the record, I was too horrified to say anything to this woman on the spot, because I am a WIMP! But then I couldn't sleep and so I called her the next day and told her to look at www.ezzo.info - I wish I was the kind of person that could have just launched into a speech about how her child should be taken away from her. . .

MisfitMama


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

I'm going to call Child Protection tomorrow, but I doubt they will care.
I would talk to the woman before you call social services on her. You can do it without calling her a child abuser. You can print out this http://www.ezzo.info/Aney/aapmediaalert.pdf to give her. The AAP is pretty mainstream and people tend to listen when I go, "The AAP says..."


----------

